# Site General > Off-topic Cafe >  MTG (magic) NERDS!

## dkspftw

Saw like 5 responses to a totally unrelated thread (about selling commodities) where people started talking about Magic: the Gathering.

So who here plays? My MTGO name is Look_Ma_No_Lands, and I'd probably start streaming on Twitch soon if the Journey prerelease hadn't kill my rating so hard.

It's hard enough finding other herp nerds, but herp _and_ MTG nerds are a rare, dare I say magical, breed.

If any of y'all play online, feel free to post your online name below or hit me up in game. Look forward to playing (and mulliganning against) some of you people!

----------


## Krynn

I really miss playing MTG. I used to play a hell of alot until about 9th edition. I dont really know anyone who plays anymore so I stopped.

----------

_dkspftw_ (05-17-2014)

----------


## dkspftw

> I really miss playing MTG. I used to play a hell of alot until about 9th edition. I dont really know anyone who plays anymore so I stopped.


You should get back into it! As of a couple of years ago, Wizards claimed that there were over 12 million active, unique players online worldwide.

----------


## KING JAMES

I will admit I used to play, then the people I played with stopped playing and started selling their decks so I did as well. Did not realize how much some of my card were worth till I sold them LOL

----------

_dkspftw_ (05-17-2014)

----------


## MasonC2K

I never used to play till last year when Magic 2013 was a freebie on XBL. Then I learned some friends play the actual game. So one of my friends once a month runs a Magic Cube game so I just show up make a draft deck and go. I have no cards of my own and don't plan to. But I like to play though.

----------

_dkspftw_ (05-17-2014),_Pyrate81_ (05-16-2014)

----------


## dkspftw

> I never used to play till last year when Magic 2013 was a freebie on XBL. Then I learned some friends play the actual game. So one of my friends once a month runs a Magic Cube game so I just show up make a draft deck and go. I have no cards of my own and don't plan to. But I like to play though.


Cube is super fun. My friend keeps a fairly powerful one that has a beta Black Lotus in it. When I drafted it, everybody knew I had that card simply because I was terrified to handle it normally and held it by the very corner of the sleeve, haha.

----------

_Pyrate81_ (05-16-2014)

----------


## Pyrate81

Been wanting to get back into it for a few years. Found out my neighbors play and pulled out all my cards. I played between 4th edition and 7th edition. Been playing again for about a month or 2 now.  Currently killing time at work searching cardkingdom for cards.  I'm building a demon deck.   :Very Happy: 


It's funny my neighbors don't favor small cretures at all nor do they see a use for them.  I will be a concocting a deck filled with smaller creatures which can overpower them.  Until then, I wipe the floor with my newly created trample deck filled with giant, monstrous, and explosive growths. Played a 3-way game and knocked out one player by doing 23 damage to him while he had 22 life. Wiped the other player out 3 turns later almost doing the same thing.  In another game I got a Force of Nature out 3 turns in and it was all I needed.   :Smile:   So far none of them understand the concept of ramping or finding land producing creatures/artifacts to get their big creatures out faster.  

If I get the demon deck right, I'll start bringing the smaller ones out on turn 2-3 and the bigger ones on turns 3-4. Wait until they see me bring a 7/7 flying trample out on them between turns 3-4 while I already have 1-2 slightly smaller demons already on the board.  If i get a Spririt of the Night and Liege of the Pit both out on turn 4, it'll be all over.  

Working on a counter deck as well.  I'm all about angering them while playing.   :Very Happy: 

I wanna get a B.F.M.(big furry monster)  too.  Show them a super huge creature.   :Very Happy: 


I do not play online.  Never cared to nor have the urge.

----------

_dkspftw_ (05-17-2014)

----------


## dkspftw

You should build a goblin deck if you really want to show them the power of small creatures.

I try to play on a semi-professional level of competition, so I keep up with the way the standard meta-game changes week to week, and in order to really do that online play, for at least testing, is kind of a must, haha.

Almost all of my play is limited, though, as I'm obsessed with drafting.

----------


## Pyrate81

> You should build a goblin deck if you really want to show them the power of small creatures.
> 
> I try to play on a semi-professional level of competition, so I keep up with the way the standard meta-game changes week to week, and in order to really do that online play, for at least testing, is kind of a must, haha.
> 
> Almost all of my play is limited, though, as I'm obsessed with drafting.



Or an elf deck...some type of weanie deck.  Throw in a meekstone with it.   :Wink:   My black and white deck will probably suffice, it doesn't really ahve anything over 2/2 in it.  Or my blue deck which is a bunch of 1/1 flyers and a couple air elementals.  :Smile: 


Draft tourneys are a good challenge, it can really show how creative you can get with decks.

----------

_dkspftw_ (05-17-2014)

----------


## dkspftw

I like elves mostly for ramping up to cast bigger things. Rofellos and Joraga Treespeaker come to mind. Then you use them to hard cast an Emrakul, or something insane like that.

And yeah, drafting is where it's at. Nothing is more challenging than a good draft.

They've been doing all these flashback drafts to old formats online (like, Urza's Saga, Mirage, etc) and I really enjoy drafting sets that were designed before drafting was invented. They're incredibly unbalanced for the format and often very fun.

----------


## OhhWatALoser

I played tempest block through onslaught block. I played type 2 and extended (i heard they aren't even called that anymore) and did a lot of drafts. Sold my cards when I fell out of it and bought a car and still had some left over.  :Smile:  I wouldn't mind doing drafts still, don't need to prepare and they were always a blast.

----------

_dkspftw_ (05-17-2014)

----------


## dkspftw

> I played tempest block through onslaught block. I played type 2 and extended (i heard they aren't even called that anymore) and did a lot of drafts. Sold my cards when I fell out of it and bought a car and still had some left over.  I wouldn't mind doing drafts still, don't need to prepare and they were always a blast.


Hah yeah they changed the names not that long ago, maybe a year or two ago. Type 2 is now just called Standard, and I believe Extended more or less became Modern.

I'm not in love with the current block set (Theros block--most really good drafters do not like it), but I'm unfortunately stuck with it for the next few months unless they do more throwbacks. There's too much variance in the set and it's too easy to "solve the format", so your skill level matters very little because any schmo can figure out what's the right card to pick.

----------


## Tat2Guy

I'm a sc2 nerd a lot of my friends play mtg

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk

----------

_dkspftw_ (05-17-2014)

----------


## bigt0006

Havent played in years. Wish i could find the box with all my decks in it i had some kick ass decks mainly swamp decks. One time at the end of the game i think i had something like 50 creature tokens loved that deck

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_dkspftw_ (05-17-2014),_Pyrate81_ (05-17-2014)

----------


## Kat_Dog

I don't play MTG, but I do play Yu Gi Oh with my BF on occasion  :Wink:

----------

_dkspftw_ (05-19-2014)

----------


## Pythonfriend

every few years i get the magic bug and dig up my old decks. right now im inactive.

i would like to try out the new format, modern magic, but damn, some of the cards are expensive. 400 euros for a playset of tarmogoyf O_o

i have one competitive deck (if it is still competitive, i know new cards that can improve it have been printed). its the legacy enchantress deck, basically you do mana ramp with land enchants and then play a bunch of enchantments that really majorly screw the opponent, while setting up a card draw engine.

then you go into complete lockdown with solitary confinement and sterling grove.



> At the beginning of your upkeep, sacrifice Solitary Confinement unless you discard a card.
> 
> Skip your draw step.
> 
> You have shroud. (You can't be the target of spells or abilities.)
> 
> Prevent all damage that would be dealt to you.





> Other enchantments you control have shroud. (They can't be the targets of spells or abilities.)
> 
> {1}, Sacrifice Sterling Grove: Search your library for an enchantment  card and reveal that card. Shuffle your library, then put the card on  top of it.


its designed so that no other tournament deck has any chance of breaking the lockdown. so either the opponent wins really fast, or manages to screw me, or i win.

i also have an elf combo deck. when it goes off, you play a ton of elves and finish by removing summoning sickness, or by sacrificing them for 2 damage each.

maybe i should revive the hobby. i never sold my old cards, at least not the ones that are in decks, so i have some good stuff.

----------

_Pyrate81_ (05-17-2014)

----------


## Mr Oni

Yeah, I just started this year.
My little brother got me to pick it up again after I stoped when I was 14.

I don't really play unless I'm smoking and drinking then it entertains.
My brother does tournaments but that's too much nerd in one place.
Pretty fun game, probably one of the few games out there that can make me butt hurt when I lose.

----------

_ChrisS_ (05-17-2014),_dkspftw_ (05-19-2014),_Pyrate81_ (05-17-2014)

----------


## ChrisS

I've played off and on since college. Most recently I ran selesnya mid range during M13. But decided to stop playing cause it got too expensive to keep up and I hate the new god cards. My little brother is playing elspeth creature less control deck and is doing fairly well with it. He does run 2 or 3 creatures in his sideboard though. Once in a blue moon I'll throw together a white weenie or something simple to play against him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dkspftw_ (05-19-2014),_Pyrate81_ (05-17-2014)

----------


## SaintTawny

I played from Morningtide to Zendikar, which was a bit of a short span I suppose. I had fun with it and made a lot of really awesome unique combos, but the people I played with only wanted to net-deck, almost never making anything on their own, and I just didn't find that fun. When EDH started gaining traction as a popular format, I really got into that, but then Wizards made it an official play style and suddenly there were champion net-decks for them to copy again. /sigh

----------

_dkspftw_ (05-19-2014)

----------


## OhhWatALoser

> I played from Morningtide to Zendikar, which was a bit of a short span I suppose. I had fun with it and made a lot of really awesome unique combos, but the people I played with only wanted to net-deck, almost never making anything on their own, and I just didn't find that fun. When EDH started gaining traction as a popular format, I really got into that, but then Wizards made it an official play style and suddenly there were champion net-decks for them to copy again. /sigh


Just gotta build a deck to beat the net-decks specifically. Going way back, I still remember when psychatog upheavel and other control decks decks basically ran type 2. playing a similiar deck with a few upheavel counter specific cards and with shadowmage infiltrator/Ana Sanctuary "combo" as the kill cards left you with more cards, faster kill, and more control than them. Now the deck would fail against any sort of speed deck, but I went 8-0 at a tourney with it. I loved  it when people would be like "I can't believe I lost to this" as ana sanctuary was considered a garbage card.

----------

_dkspftw_ (05-19-2014),_Pyrate81_ (05-18-2014)

----------


## SaintTawny

> Just gotta build a deck to beat the net-decks specifically.


That's true, and a number of times I was able to churn out a good hard counter to the net decks they were building, but then they'd get upset when their net deck they'd spent $100+ piecing together lost to a couple $2 rares I picked up at the local card shop and whatever else I had laying around. The people I was playing with really just weren't good sports, that's what it boils down to I think. The other problem we had was whenever a new set came out, we would draft it, and some of them would spend the whole week prior looking up which cards pulled out wins in drafted tournaments and trying to mimic the winning draft decks as well. I mean I'd read a released list and see what I thought would go well together, but trying to recreate another person's deck just seemed like too much.

----------

_dkspftw_ (05-19-2014)

----------


## Pyrate81

When my group of friends started playing they would either mimic decks they heard about in some way or apply combos to their own deck ideas.   I tried to mimic my friends on some levels as I was behind the curve.  Never got their ideas to work for my decks so I trudged on making my own decks and figuring out ones on my own.  Finally found a style of play and deck building that worked for me and allowed me to be competitive. It was simple but effective.

----------

_dkspftw_ (05-19-2014)

----------


## RissaEst

I've been playing a lot of PTQs and IQs this past year. Lots of standard and sealed. Can't wait for modern to kick in again!

----------

_dkspftw_ (05-19-2014)

----------


## Heeltoeclutch

DREDGE DREDGE DREDGE

Been playing off and on since late 90s, got heavily into it in college and been playing casually since. Played Esper Control in Standard last block but am undecided on playing competitively. Love Mill, Control, and silly decks.

Anyone playing Khans? Fetching anything cool?  :Very Happy:

----------


## ajmreptiles

i play mostly commander these days. 6thed was out when i started playing

----------

